# Overseas shares drama



## Ragsy (3 March 2020)

Hi all,
I had shares in an Australian Company (Recall I think it was) that was taken over by an American Company named Iron Mountain , soon after Iron Mountain delisted from the asx and I stupidly kept the shares, now all correspondence comes through Computershare. My first red flag was when I started receiving dividend cheques in the mail and it was not viable to bank the cheques due to fees etc, then the cheques expire after a while anyway, it's only a small parcel which is worth about US$700 , I would like to sell the shares but even that is proving to be difficult with fees eating up most of the funds, so my question is does anyone here know of a way selling these shares with out all the associated fees, because at the moment it's looking like I will just have to take a total loss on the parcel altogether .
Cheers
Ragsy


----------

